# Tiger shrimps



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What's a good place to buy these online except petshrimp.com and aquabid? Aquarium Supply Store?

John


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm not sure if Frank Greco at Franksaquarium.com is going to be carrying them or not when the weather warms up, but if I were going to purchase shrimp online, he'd be who I would go to first. Seems to really be a proponent of the shrimp hobby, and is very helpful.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

you live in Souther California, and a good place to get them is Tong's in fountain valley their number is (714) 842-2733 they had quite a few in this weekend it is about 5 for $10 I think? I am not sure.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmm..well i went to PTF today and bought some red cherries. In another tank they had some more shrimp which i SUSPECT to be tiger shrimp. I bought 4 of those as well. They label them as algae eating shrimp in two different tank. It was the display with swords (right across from the silver arrowana). The reds were in a tank near the same place. Ask to see both. But they don't have as nice of the black striping as i've seen on petshrimp.com


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

synper p those are bumble bees, they are mis labeled there but the owner know a lot and is too lazy to change, you got the new shipment . The shrimps are young that's why the stripins are blunt. I'll try tongs, it's 30 miles from my place, I'll go when I go to UC Riverside


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

guppy did the shrimps look like these


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

they just have a tank with a lot of diffrent ones in it. I didn't really check but I remeber two weeks before they were moving some tigers into the same tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

OK thanks a lot.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Just a quick question Turtlehead. With the cherries i bought there were some that were slightly red around the base of the body and had a pretty solid tan stripe from head to tail. Are these still cherry shrimp, but immature ones?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have come to the conclusion that I live in an area deviod of all aquatic life. *sigh*


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

But i bet you have some hot bettas! I have a sole crowntail i found almost dead at an lfs. His finnage is very prone to damage though. Is this common is most crowntails or just poorer quality ones? (sorry to go OT)


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The combing trait can appear in any betta (will not go into the diff between combing and crowntail in this thread). My bettas are from NY, Wisconsin and aAlabama. From there I have bread my stock to what I have now. Getting ready to start breeding again now that I have more time with my OCMA dart leagues are winding down (State tourny starts April 1st) AS far as fish or plants, this area is non existent.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have to agree with Simpte27 on the fish and plants around here. Unless you are interested in Guppies, Platys, Mollies, or African Cichlids you are pretty much out of luck. And plants...if you can get the BBA off of them you may be able to find the plant 

Moving to Dayton has been a hard adjustment for me Aquarium wise. I used to make regular trips to Aquarium Center in Baltimore when I lived in Maryland and I think I got spoiled! Even though it was a four hour round trip it was worth it! They have more plants than most of the LFS's in this area have fish! 

We may just need to go out and collect some plants once it gets warmer Simpte27! I have a few ponds near my house I can scope out plus a park nearby. I will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

The shrimp at Tong's are not true tiger shrimps, the ones that I got there looked like a cross between a tiger and a bee/bumble bee shrimp. You need to be careful when you get them. I bought 6 and they all died. One of them only lasted 30 minutes in my tank before it croaked. I am not sure where stores are getting their shrimps from but they are pretty weak stock I have noticed.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Same here I bought 6 Cherries and they all died within 3 hours.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

You guys make me sick! lol. Our choice of shrimp here are ghost, occasionally rudolph, and did I mention ghost? There are a few bamboo shrimp at Gerbers but they are kinda expensive for my taste ($15.00). Did I mention we have ghost shrimp?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

SnyperP the chearries are molting that's why.


----------

